

 I got tired of missing my pill so I hacked an iPhone Pill Holder - zaidf
http://o2h2.com/iphone-pill-holder?ref=nf

======
zaidf
I have a condition that requires me to take a pill 3 times a day for life. If
I miss a couple, I get a crazy episode of fever/stomach pain.

The past month has sucked for me. I've had over 5 such episodes. The main
cause has been my missed pills. I've tried all kinds of solutions over the
years. Pill alarms; carrying the pill on me at all times; carrying the pill i
my wallet etc. Nothing really seem to do it.

So last night around 4am, as I lay on bed recovering, and I had an idea: I am
on my iPhone almost constantly, almost as much as my laptop.

Why not hack together an iPhone Pill Box? Soon as I got this idea, I got up
and went through a few pens until I found one that serve as the pill holder.
Then I used permanent glue to stick it to my iPhone case. Done!

